# Sam Bradford is Returning to Oklahoma...



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Cougars are dead meat. This guy threw at almost a 70% completion rate last year. He threw *50* touchdowns in 13 games! His quarterback rating _for the year_ was 180. Want a comparison? The all-time NFL record for a season is Peyton Manning's 121. BYU has no chance at defending this guy. I thought he'd go pro for sure. 
Prediction? 
60-21 Oklahoma.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think if BYU builds a good defense this year then they have a chance. Florida made him look silly. The UTES would have made him cry.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

The UTES would have made him cry.Keep telling yourself that. If you say it enough times it must be true, right? :lol: :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Keep telling yourself that. If you say it enough times it must be true, right?


Oh it's true alright hahaha


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> The Cougars are dead meat. This guy threw at almost a 70% completion rate last year. He threw *50* touchdowns in 13 games! His quarterback rating _for the year_ was 180. Want a comparison? The all-time NFL record for a season is Peyton Manning's 121. BYU has no chance at defending this guy. I thought he'd go pro for sure.
> Prediction?
> 60-21 Oklahoma.


Good call. I'm glad he and a bunch of their offensive players are back... I think that team is much better than what was shown in the championship game.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> His quarterback rating for the year was 180. Want a comparison? The all-time NFL record for a season is Peyton Manning's 121


I'm pretty sure they use different scoring in the NFL and college for passer rating...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > His quarterback rating for the year was 180. Want a comparison? The all-time NFL record for a season is Peyton Manning's 121
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they use different scoring in the NFL and college for passer rating...


So.... beers for the Y game next year? I'd buy. Anyone got the passer ratings for the local QB's handy?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

First - Bradford is going to kill BYU. OU will be preseason top 5, and they learned very well this year that style points - including running up the score, matter. That is how they got to the Big 12 and BCS championship game over Texas. They will be looking for an early statement, and will put up over 60 on my Cougs. Its gonna be ugly.

Second - you can't compare QB ratings between college and pro. Rules are different. Defenses are certainly different. Ty Detmer put up sick QB ratings in college and stunk in the NFL. Alex Smith - same thing. Heck, even Matt Leinart found the NFL very different than running the playstation offense he did at USC. Bradford is good, but you can't compare ratings with NFL - its just too different.

Last - The biggest question out there in College football going into next year is if Florida will go wire-to-wire as#1.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll be at the game cheering for the Y, but with Bradford on his way back BYU is going to loose by AT LEAST 21.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's put it this way: Sam Bradford needed to average 186 to break the all time collegiate record for QB ratings. Colt Brennan holds the record at 186. Bradford was at 186.3 heading into his final game. Sam Bradford just had the second highest collegiate quarterback rating in history. As in ever!!! You guys can pooh-pooh this all you want. Bradford is going to tear the BYU secondary apart. And FWIW: I'm a true-blue-through-and-through BYU fan.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Let's put it this way: Sam Bradford needed to average 186 to break the all time collegiate record for QB ratings. Colt Brennan holds the record at 186. Bradford was at 186.3 heading into his final game. Sam Bradford just had the second highest collegiate quarterback rating in history. As in ever!!! You guys can pooh-pooh this all you want. Bradford is going to tear the BYU secondary apart. And FWIW: I'm a true-blue-through-and-through BYU fan.


Now without peeking, who did he pass for the number 2 spot?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

With McCoy, Tebow, and Bradford all going back for another year sure made Mark Sanchez of USC with an easy decision go get the money! Don't be another Matt Lienard and let alex smith take the cash that should have been yours.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Buggsz, I had to peek. The answer is (surprise!) another quarterback who torched the Cougar secodary: Shaun King of Tulane in 1998 (anybody remember their undefeated season and Liberty Bowl win over BYU? I do.)
On a side, note, I believe the Cougs have a stud linebacker lined up. Scout.com has this guy ranked #11 in the country at his position:
http://recruiting.scout.com/a.z?s=73&p=8&c=1&nid=3216951


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The next closest D1A (FBS) QB to Brenan was actually Jim McMahon, followed by Ty Detmer.

Single season passing efficiency with a minimum of 30 attempts per game. The Y sure doesn't impress with D, but they have some statiscally outstanding passers.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Things can change in a hurry from one year to the next in college ball. Remember Max Hall was on the national media radar as a returning QB this year. He did well the first few games and then TCU, CSU and Utah made him look like he'd just came in from the little leagues. All the MWC teams know how to get under his skin and he is about as poor as they come when he has to scamble. He doesn't have the vision that great QBs have. How many times has he fumbled or had the ball knocked out of his hands by defensive personnel coming in from the blind side? 

You have to give credit to BYU for trying to make the big steps. It helps the whole MWC if they can win or hang with OK. If not it will just make the MWC look weak and the national media will again say to the world...who did Utah beat to claim a national championship?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dead Drifter, I'd feel more confident if BYU were facing a team with a more traditional offense. Even the Oklahoma of two years ago with Adrian Peterson would be preferable. How does that work :? ? The Cougars have yet to prove that they can defend the spread offense. Yeah, they beat Utah a couple of times in the past few years, but both wins had little to do with a good defensive effort. 
I see a silver lining in the future, though...BYU has committed two of the better safeties in the country. They've got commitments from 2 cornerbacks with 4.4 speed. Now they've committed a top linebacker. The Kaufusi kid committed out of the womb and has been dominant on the defensive line at Timpview. They still have several highly rated defensive prospects. Bronco knows where the Cougars have been weak and he's going full bore after recruits to fill those positions. 
Most importantly, BYU's recruiting class for '09 is ranked about 20 positions higher than Utah's!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bronco needs to swear at his players. Maybe say words like **** or Hell. He needs a little more energy and he needs to get his players riled up. He needs to tell his players to break clavicles, but dont get caught. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't think he needs to use foul language. It did nothing for Alabama. That coach (Saban) even used the F word and it didn't work. I do believe he need to motivate better. He needs to allow the players to get fired up. Drop the Samoan slap dance and the Tongan squat thrust and show them boys some good ol' Vince Lambardi stuff. I'd even post a laminated picture of TCU's QB in the locker room urinal all season...seemed to work for TCU. Mark a few key games down and let the boys get frenzied for when the conference champs from the previous year come to town. 

Bronco motivational quote: "Young men, we take each game as it comes. We never look forward. If we play methodically, the way we have practiced and carry out our execution to perfection, we will not be beat. Now, lets walk to the field with our Lavell Edwards expressionless faces and do our best. That's all I can ask. Thank you."

Maybe a little rewrite of the script. "This team we are playing tonight is good. They want nothing more than to embarrass you in front of 60,000 fans. They've talk all week about how they are going to hand it to you tonight. They say they are faster, bigger, tougher and more athletic. They think they are better prepared and have better skills. I say, they need to be taught a lesson. They need to know what it feels like to play a BYU team. They need to remember, win or lose, what it feels like to be hit by a cougar. Now, I say we go out there and fling some ragdolls around. I say we stomp somebody in the turf and when they get up, we stomp 'em again until they don't want to get up. I say we leave it all on the field! Talkin' time is over, let's run on that field and prove to those fans that we are men. We are football players. Let's go out there and shut the critics up!!!

I know Jr. High coaches who motivate better than Bronco.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Dead Drifter, I'd feel more confident if BYU were facing a team with a more traditional offense. Even the Oklahoma of two years ago with Adrian Peterson would be preferable. How does that work :? ? The Cougars have yet to prove that they can defend the spread offense. Yeah, they beat Utah a couple of times in the past few years, but both wins had little to do with a good defensive effort.
> *I see a silver lining in the future, though...BYU has committed two of the better safeties in the country. They've got commitments from 2 cornerbacks with 4.4 speed. Now they've committed a top linebacker.* The Kaufusi kid committed out of the womb and has been dominant on the defensive line at Timpview. They still have several highly rated defensive prospects. Bronco knows where the Cougars have been weak and he's going full bore after recruits to fill those positions.
> Most importantly, BYU's recruiting class for '09 is ranked about 20 positions higher than Utah's!


Where are you getting this information? Is this rumor, or is it a fact? I will feel alot better if this is in fact the case, however, I find it a little suspect that all of the sudden this year we are going to land 2 corners with each having a 4.4 40 time. That is extremely fast for a corner, and all of the sudden we are going to land 2 of them? I'll believe that when I see it and they truly are legit 4.4 guys!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a link to BYU's currently committed football players for 2009. Lee Aguirre is a JC guy and so he'll be a known commodity as far as speed is concerned. Will he have the talent to play D-1? Who knows. Trevor Bateman is a high school kid and you never really know, but Scout.com won't list a 40 time unless it's been verified by multiple sources in a camp-type situation. That's why many of the recruits don't have a time listed. Keep in mind that even though these guys are quick, they are 2-3 star recruits and not 4-5 star guys. They'll obviously have some weaknesses, but I'm pretty sure they'll be an upgrade from what the Cougs currently have.
http://recruiting.scout.com/a.z?s=73&p=9&c=8&toinid=722&yr=2009


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

There's still two big recruits that haven't decided and are at least considering BYU. If BYU could land either Teo or Filo it would make this years recruiting class a huge success. 

Shane


----------

